# UNCONFIRMED: 250,000 Chinese Troops currenting surrounding the USA



## wonkeytonk (Jan 17, 2021)

*Nonsense*

This hasn't been confirmed yet, but in case something as serious as this turns out to be true in any way, I want it to be known that this was one of the first places it was posted.


----------



## HelpTheWretched (Jan 17, 2021)

That site is conspiracy theory nonsense.


----------



## djpannda (Jan 17, 2021)

wonkeytonk said:


> *Snip*
> 
> This hasn't been confirmed yet, but in case something as serious as this turns out to be true in any way, I want it to be known that this was one of the first places it was posted.


really Stop making dumbass race baiting Q/MAGA Conspiracies treads


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 17, 2021)

War baby, come on bring it.


----------



## djpannda (Jan 17, 2021)

CRAZY Q People have been stating this for over a month. The funny part is people in CANADA and MEXICO are laughing their ass off because there are no DAMN Chinese troop!!!!!


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 17, 2021)

djpannda said:


> CRAZY Q People have been stating this for over a month. The funny part is people in CANADA and MEXICO are laughing their ass off because there are no DAMN Chinese troop!!!!!


The most chinese people we have here are selling food in malls and local shops.
Maybe they're hiding chinese soldiers in the kitchens, ready for invasion.


----------



## djpannda (Jan 17, 2021)

ShadowOne333 said:


> The most chinese people we have here are selling food in malls and local shops.
> Maybe they're hiding chinese soldiers in the kitchens, ready for invasion.


yes, let me have a side of Fried Rice and insurrection!


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 17, 2021)

djpannda said:


> yes, let me have a side of Fried Rice and insurrection!


Do you want some infantry with that?


----------



## CMDreamer (Jan 17, 2021)

Considering the validity of your sources... Yeah sure.

That's the kind of news that should be banned from the web and all social networks. Just like Trump losing his Twitter account... XD


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 17, 2021)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Do you want some infantry with that?


Nah, just some McNuke will do.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 17, 2021)

KingVamp said:


> Nah, just some McNuke will do.


They have a special combo with rice, chop suey, pork dumplings and 2 black ops-ready soldiers groups.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 17, 2021)

Are they, like... swimming, or what?

Edit, looking at the article now:

>There are now 250,000 Chinese troops surrounding us, 75,000 in Canada and the rest in Mexico.

What a dumb-ass article. Why the fuck would there be ~2.5x more "troops" in Mexico than in Canada when the Canadian border is 2x the size.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 17, 2021)

Sicklyboy said:


> Are they, like... swimming, or what?


They're using our underground tunnels used by coyotes for a mole operation and invasion to the US.
We got the full plans already.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 17, 2021)

KingVamp said:


> Nah, just some McNuke will do.


should I get you a fallout game while you do that?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 17, 2021)

This article is hilariously bad and I feel bad for anyone who's mentally deficient enough to believe it.

Edit - Petitioning to add "FAKE NEWS" thread tag to the politics section


----------



## linuxares (Jan 17, 2021)

Is this an Satire site? Because it really feels like a bad satire site.
Not even the ads make sense with this very "expose the government" site.

https://archive.is/tQzm4


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 17, 2021)

_*“When China sends its troops, they’re not sending their best. They’re not sending you. They’re not sending you. They’re sending troops that have lots of problems, and they’re bringing those problems with us. They’re bringing rice. They’re bringing bats. They’re sick. And some, I assume, are good people"*_


THEY'RE TAKING IMMIGRANTS JOBS


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jan 17, 2021)

Doesn't even make sense, Trump was harsh on the Chinese, pushing on them some rough tariffs (Hell, if we're going deep on conspiracy theories, this was the event that many big conspiracy theorists believe led to China releasing Covid onto the world) If anything, China should be excited that Biden is the next president as it will probably be more beneficial to them than the Trump presidency had been.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 17, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> Doesn't even make sense, Trump was harsh on the Chinese, pushing on them some rough tariffs (Hell, if we're going deep on conspiracy theories, this was the event that many big conspiracy theorists believe led to China releasing Covid onto the world) If anything, China should be excited that Biden is the next president as it will probably be more beneficial to them than the Trump presidency had been.


Dude, American farmers were committing suicide because China wasn't buying soybeanz.  Trump gave our USA Farmers BILLIONS in socialized freebie subsidies because of the damage inflicted on our farmers.  China guys are heartily laughing at their deaths.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/chuckj...nkruptcies-and-suicides-rise/?sh=2146a2d92bc8

excerpt from that article:

"A Newsweek article in May detailed a Fox News interview with Patty Edelburg, vice president of the Washington-based National Farmers Union, which represents about 200,000 U.S. farms. In the interview she said, "It has been insane. We've had a lot of farmers—a lot more bankruptcies going on, a lot more farmer suicides. These things are highlighting many of the news stories in our local news."


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Jan 17, 2021)

wonkeytonk said:


> *Snip*
> 
> This hasn't been confirmed yet, but in case something as serious as this turns out to be true in any way, I want it to be known that this was one of the first places it was posted.


It's scary that people believe this nonsense.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jan 17, 2021)

yuyuyup said:


> Dude, American farmers were committing suicide because China wasn't buying soybeanz.  Trump gave our USA Farmers BILLIONS in socialized freebie subsidies because of the damage inflicted on our farmers.  China guys are heartily laughing at their deaths.
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/chuckj...nkruptcies-and-suicides-rise/?sh=2146a2d92bc8
> 
> ...



Yeah, there certainly are many aspects to look at, but all the same, Trump rammed it up China's backside hard with those tariffs.  I don't doubt that when all was said and done that China was making less money from the US with Trump in charge than when Obama was, or even Bush.


----------



## leerpsp (Jan 17, 2021)

Big Man Tyrone2 said:


> It's scary that people believe this nonsense.


Not gonna lie I all most did at 1st then I started reading the page and then was like yep I found the weird part of the internet.


----------



## djpannda (Jan 17, 2021)

leerpsp said:


> Not gonna lie I all most did at 1st then I started reading the page and then was like yep I found the weird part of the internet.


Please always doubt check sources That’s  the problem with MAGAhats.. they only superficially look at fake headlines and photoshopped pics..


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jan 17, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> Yeah, there certainly are many aspects to look at, but all the same, Trump rammed it up China's backside hard with those tariffs.  I don't doubt that when all was said and done that China was making less money from the US with Trump in charge than when Obama was, or even Bush.


The fact is the US trade imbalance with China was LOWER before the trade war.


----------



## leerpsp (Jan 17, 2021)

djpannda said:


> Please always doubt check sources That’s  the problem with MAGAhats.. they only superficially look at fake headlines and photoshopped pics..


I always check sources or just read a little bit of what I clicked on to find out its fake and it's easy to tell 90% of the time but when you are drunk as hell and on the internet and sleepy on top of that you read shit and kinda panic before you read.


----------



## CORE (Jan 17, 2021)

*Canada and Venezuela Actually and Xi Jin Ping offered them to help assure a Peacefull transition they are called Peace Keepers.*



*https://www.almasdarnews.com/articl...enezuela-just-days-after-the-russian-miltary/*

*They have been Trainning in Canada since 2013 with Canadian Troops under Trudeau he Admires and Loves Chinas Dictatorship and said so.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...u-invited-Chinas-PLA-train-troops-Canada.html*

https://www.opindia.com/2020/12/china-files-canada-invited-china-pla-training-cold-weather-warfare/

*Trudeaus Own Words On China.*

 

*But Trump has Space Force Standing by ODST...Hell Jumpers.*


----------



## HollowGrams (Jan 17, 2021)

CORE said:


> Canada and Venezuela Actually and Xi Jin Ping offered them to help assure a Peacefull transition they are called Peace Keepers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They are under the Peace disguise as we have all been warned for a long time now.  Clinton sold us out to china and obama continued that nonsense.  Trump threw a wrench in their shit and this is what we all get.


----------



## CORE (Jan 17, 2021)

Hologram said:


> They are under the Peace disguise as we have all been warned for a long time now.  Clinton sold us out to china and obama continued that nonsense.  Trump threw a wrench in their shit and this is what we all get.


----------



## djpannda (Jan 17, 2021)

leerpsp said:


> I always check sources or just read a little bit of what I clicked on to find out its fake and it's easy to tell 90% of the time but when you are drunk as hell and on the internet and sleepy on top of that you read shit and kinda panic before you read.


See the post below is race bait garbage... easy to tell because it’s hosted by a godaddy blog pretending to be news site


CORE said:


> *Canada and Venezuela Actually and Xi Jin Ping offered them to help assure a Peacefull transition they are called Peace Keepers.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 17, 2021)

There's literally no evidence to back this up, but ok


----------



## CORE (Jan 17, 2021)

*With Biden and likes of Swalwell they wont need them just yet...

HomeFront Game seems pretty relevent here.

*


----------



## deinonychus71 (Jan 17, 2021)

it's hilarious how they're not willing to believe anything coming from multiple official and non official sources, but they'll immediately believe that.
Like. Come on.


----------



## CORE (Jan 17, 2021)

deinonychus71 said:


> it's hilarious how they're not willing to believe anything coming from multiple official and non official sources, but they'll immediately believe that.
> Like. Come on.



Exactly ODSTs are Real!

https://www.halopedia.org/Orbital_Drop_Shock_Troopers


----------



## djpannda (Jan 17, 2021)

deinonychus71 said:


> it's hilarious how they're not willing to believe anything coming from multiple official and non official sources, but they'll immediately believe that.
> Like. Come on.


They have stated that the Pope and Nancy Pelosi was arrested and replaced by doppelgängers..I feel bad tho..Psychiatrists have been saying There will be a lot of suicides on Jan21 from people thinking that the lizard people took over


----------



## CORE (Jan 17, 2021)

djpannda said:


> They have stated that the Pope and Nancy Pelosi was arrested and replaced by doppelgängers..I feel bad tho..Psychiatrists have been saying There will be a lot of suicides on Jan21 from people thinking that the lizard people took over



Trust in the Plan you too are a part of it and you will Love it as you already do becasue you unknowingly are right now?

Psychiatrists have been eaten by the Lizard People just like you have because You are a Lizard Person... 

#YOUAREWHATYOUEAT


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 17, 2021)

deinonychus71 said:


> it's hilarious how they're not willing to believe anything coming from multiple official and non official sources, but they'll immediately believe that.
> Like. Come on.


To be fair, the OP is also someone who believes the Temp is "censoring" him by removing his junk content from the site, so I am really not shocked that he believes this obvious garbage story.


----------



## djpannda (Jan 17, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> To be fair, the OP is also someone who believes the Temp is "censoring" him by removing his junk content from the site, so I am really not shocked that he believes this obvious garbage story.


 wait... you mean they can’t post Nazi propaganda? That’s a shame.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 17, 2021)

At this rate we're gonna need a new forum section for "World Conspiracy Theories, Delusions & Drug-Induced Hallucinations."


----------



## HollowGrams (Jan 17, 2021)

Xzi said:


> At this rate we're gonna need a new forum section for "World Conspiracy Theories, Delusions & Drug-Induced Hallucinations."



Everything's a conspiracy if it ain't on fox, abc etc


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 17, 2021)

Xzi said:


> At this rate we're gonna need a new forum section for "World Conspiracy Theories, Delusions & Drug-Induced Hallucinations."


Not sure how long that section would last, after banning all the people that take it too far.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 17, 2021)

Hologram said:


> Everything's a conspiracy if it ain't on fox, abc etc


Yeah, you're right, I'm sure no mainstream news outlet would bother covering a Chinese invasion of the US.


----------



## HollowGrams (Jan 17, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Yeah, you're right, I'm sure no mainstream news outlet would bother covering a Chinese invasion of the US.



Not when they trying to censor it.  Duh.  Think about it - Trump got censored.  Dictators don't get censored they do the censoring.  Leftist still trying though. 

Stock up on food and water for at least 2 weeks and have a full tank of gas just in case the biden camp gets what they want.  Good luck to all and may God Bless your soul!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 17, 2021)

Xzi said:


> At this rate we're gonna need a new forum section for "World Conspiracy Theories, Delusions & Drug-Induced Hallucinations."



I can't wait for, who was it? Morvoran or jimbo, to come in and start talking about "THC crystals" again.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 17, 2021)

KingVamp said:


> Not sure how long that section would last, after banning all the people that take it too far.


Nothing of value would be lost


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 17, 2021)

Hologram said:


> just in case the biden camp gets what they want



Which is...?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 17, 2021)

Sicklyboy said:


> Which is...?


You know, _that thing that we only vaguely gesture to._


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 17, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> You know, _that thing that we only vaguely gesture to._



With the path we're headed down [bogeyman] is going to absolutely destroy [red herring] as we know it and we'll never be able to go back to life as we know it and if you don't see it you're as much of a [bogeyman] cuck as [other bogeyman].

Edit: also reeeeeeeee


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 17, 2021)

Sicklyboy said:


> With the path we're headed down [bogeyman] is going to absolutely destroy [red herring] as we know it and we'll never be able to go back to life as we know it and if you don't see it you're as much of a [bogeyman] cuck as [other bogeyman].
> 
> Edit: also reeeeeeeee


Source: Bro, just trust me


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 17, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Source: Bro, just trust me



[dubious website nobody has ever heard of] WRITTEN BY PATRIOTS FOR PATRIOTS


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 17, 2021)

Sicklyboy said:


> [dubious website nobody has ever heard of] WRITTEN BY PATRIOTS FOR PATRIOTS


I love how painfully accurate these posts have been, lol


----------



## omgcat (Jan 17, 2021)

Sicklyboy said:


> [dubious website nobody has ever heard of] WRITTEN BY PATRIOTS FOR PATRIOTS



these websites are so ridiculously standardized we could probably write a ML AI to detected them and run it on a toaster.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 17, 2021)

Sicklyboy said:


> [dubious website nobody has ever heard of] WRITTEN BY PATRIOTS FOR PATRIOTS


[Dubious website that finally tells the truth.] Radical left Fake News!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 17, 2021)

There are 51 posts (besides this one) in this thread and their authors should all be embarrassed. Y'all silly. Locking thread.


----------

